# Działka



## cicha

Mam pytanie, czy nasza _działka_ to angielskie _allotment_? Mam oczywiście na myśli ogródki działkowe, które znajdują się często w mieście lub na jego obrzeżach (z altanką/domkiem). W słowniku figuruje to słowo jako odpowiednik słowa _działka _ale nie wiem czy nie chodzi w takim razie o kawałek gruntu, który nijak się ma do naszego znaczenia tego słowa. Bardzo podobnym jest tu rosyjskie sformułowanie _dacha_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

cicha said:


> Mam pytanie, czy nasza _działka_ to angielskie _allotment_? Mam oczywiście na myśli ogródki działkowe, które znajdują się często w mieście lub na jego obrzeżach (z altanką/domkiem). W słowniku figuruje to słowo jako odpowiednik słowa _działka _ale nie wiem czy nie chodzi w takim razie o kawałek gruntu, który nijak się ma do naszego znaczenia tego słowa. Bardzo podobnym jest tu rosyjskie sformułowanie _dacha_.



Chyba "dacza".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Wikipedia angielska: An *allotment garden*, often called simply an *allotment*, is a plot of land made available for individual, non-professional gardening. Such plots are formed by subdividing a piece of land into a few or up to several hundreds of land parcels that are assigned to individuals or families. In allotment gardens, the parcels are cultivated individually, contrary to other community garden types where the entire area is tended collectively by a group of people.[1]


----------



## LilianaB

If it is a real house on a parcel of land, even a small one, where people can spend a few nights, it is called a _summer house_. This is what dacza means in Russian as well.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> If it is a real house on a parcel of land, even a small one, where people can spend a few nights, it is called a _summer house_. This is what dacza means in Russian as well.



The question was about a plot of land, not a house.


----------



## LilianaB

_Dacza_, is first of all a summer house, on a small piece of land. It could also mean a parcel of land for gardening, but the first on is a more common expression. Which country is the question related to?
It looks like it could be an _allotment garden_, but I have never seen one in real life. In my area there are some _community gardens _tended to by students and people who grow orgainc food.


----------



## cicha

I just want to say that every Sunday I go there (to the dacza/ogródek działkowy/allotment garden/small piece of land witha  small house on it) to hang out with my friends, sunbathe, have a barbecue. I guess the most suitable expression is "_allotment garden_".


----------



## Szkot

In the UK we call them simply 'allotments'.  However you are expected to grow things, and not just hang out all the time .  No slackers please.



> 75% of the plot area should be under cultivation at any time. Plots should also be well stiocked (sic) with crops in as healthy condition as possible, bearing in mind current weather and season. Unplanted areas should be reasonably free from weeds and not causing an (more sic) nuisance to neighbouring plots. The soil should show evidence of being actively managed.


 City of Edinburgh Council.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Yeah, it's allotment.


----------



## Ben Jamin

The full name in English is "allotment garden" and in Polish "ogród działkowy". The shortened one can only be used when the context makes it clear what you mean. Both "allotment" and "działka" have many other meanings.
In Polish "działka" often means a "building plot" or "a portion of alcohol from a shared bottle".


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> The full name in English is "allotment garden" and in Polish "ogród działkowy". The shortened one can only be used when the context makes it clear what you mean. Both "allotment" and "działka" have many other meanings.
> In Polish "działka" often means a "building plot" or "a portion of alcohol from a shared bottle".


pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć po polsku: „działka” w drugim znaczeniu jest mi całkowicie już nieznana – teraz oznacza raczej porcję narkotyku.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Czyżby ludzie przestali pic?


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Czyżby ludzie przestali pic?


sądzę raczej, że „działka” okazała się być raczej zbyt małą miarą objętości (i w ten sposób wypadła z użycia)!


----------

